# Coupler Material Question



## johnm (Oct 8, 2009)

If I were going to make some parts that were going to be couplers, rather than threading the pen material itself, what would be the preferred material, or what combination of materials, i.e. would one be plastic, and one metal?  or both a type of plastic or nylon?  

John


----------



## workinforwood (Oct 15, 2009)

I would go for metal pen threads and a plastic/nylon sleeve in the cap section.  This way the metal on the pen looks good and matches the nib section and the plastic in the cap gives you a smooth soft feel and tight fit.


----------



## Kaspar (Oct 15, 2009)

workinforwood said:


> I would go for metal pen threads and a plastic/nylon sleeve in the cap section.  This way the metal on the pen looks good and matches the nib section and the plastic in the cap gives you a smooth soft feel and tight fit.



Also, the soft plastic won't scratch up the  nib as you open and close the pen.


----------



## GouletPens (Oct 15, 2009)

What everyone else says....now that I think about it every 'kit' pen I can think of uses metal threads for the nib and plastic for the cap (or a few use plastic on both....).


----------



## bitshird (Oct 16, 2009)

GouletPens said:


> What everyone else says....now that I think about it every 'kit' pen I can think of uses metal threads for the nib and plastic for the cap (or a few use plastic on both....).



Brian the junk Americana flat tops don't and the grip and the nibs get scratched up quite a bit.


----------



## DurocShark (Oct 18, 2009)

My Jr Gents all have metal/metal.


----------



## bitshird (Oct 18, 2009)

IF I remember right so do Barons and Sedonas, but I cant remember for sure wht I had for breakfast two hours ago


----------

